# Brocks 1970 Montecarlo Kansas City



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

This is my 70 monte I decided to give her a new Look :biggrin: 





















































Now :0 The Fun Part :cheesy: :biggrin: 



























Arron Playin with His I phone :cheesy: :biggrin:












































Nutt and The homie Ant

















''BIG BROCK''








''Thats not THE BLACK HOMER SIMPSON :0 :biggrin: Thats Just PNUT1981 :biggrin: 








PNUT Breakin It Down....................








:0 
















:run:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

do a frame off


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

doin it big in KC... keep up the good work Brock!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :h5: :worship:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

you should put this in post your rides too


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

West up BROCK!!!!!! Looking GGGGGRRRRREEEEAAATTTT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Fella's :biggrin: I see some real players in the house


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD BRO KEEP IT UP U KNOW I STILL WANT THAT CAR THO? LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

looking good homie! looking good


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 6 2010, 06:47 PM~17116454
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: whats the new color? :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 7 2010, 05:29 AM~17120842
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD BRO KEEP IT UP U KNOW I STILL WANT THAT CAR THO? LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: Dats wats up homie  Thanks..............


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 7 2010, 06:05 AM~17120950
> *looking good homie! looking good
> *


Thanks


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 7 2010, 06:16 AM~17120978
> *:cheesy:  whats the new color? :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


In Due Time :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2010, 09:59 PM~17118980
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sx-t-4 impala (Aug 7, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 7 2010, 09:50 AM~17121106
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao: Dats wats up homie  Thanks..............
> *



come get this 54 bro????? lol


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 What up Brock .. Its gonna look good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 8 2010, 05:19 AM~17132065
> *come get this 54 bro????? lol
> *


 :0 4 real homie :0 Dont Play :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Apr 8 2010, 11:19 AM~17134389
> *:0  What up Brock .. Its gonna look good homie  :biggrin:
> *


Wat up Mando.  Thanks


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 10 2010, 06:03 PM~17154454
> *WALLAHH!!!!!!!!!!! NO MORE JUICE AND LITTLE WHEELS FOR ME IVE GONE DONK :0  THE JUICE IS GONE :cheesy:  :wow:  :biggrin: WHAT DO YAW THINK :dunno:
> then
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 10 2010, 06:29 PM~17154631
> *:tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 10 2010, 06:36 PM~17154673
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


I cant even Keep that joke going.''JUST KIDDN'' :biggrin: Imma Lowrider 4 Life


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

looks real good cant wait to see the new color


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Apr 11 2010, 06:23 PM~17162300
> *looks real good cant wait to see the new color
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 10 2010, 06:03 PM~17154454
> *WALLAHH!!!!!!!!!!! NO MORE JUICE AND LITTLE WHEELS FOR ME IVE GONE DONK :0  THE JUICE IS GONE :cheesy:  :wow:  :biggrin: WHAT DO YAW THINK :dunno:
> then
> 
> ...


"JUST KIDDING'' :biggrin: STAY TUNED...................


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 10 2010, 06:29 PM~17154631
> *:tears:
> *


Just kiddin homie.Imma Lowridah Fo Real :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

post some pics homie!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

looking good homey


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

DAMN MAN YOU WASN'T PLAYN.......I'M GETTIN READY TO TEAR DOWN THE 69 CADDY. FRAME OFF......


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Patterns is CRAZY!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 5 2010, 11:14 PM~17405149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn man thats a hella change, looks good cant wait to get mine done :thumbsup:


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

clean!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

What it do?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''With Skirts'' :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

At The MidWest ShowDown III 2010








''A Blast From The Past'' HOPTOBERFEST Kansas City 2009 








The LOWIDER SHOW ODB Production Kansas City 2010


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Monte is beautiful !


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 5 2010, 06:15 AM~18490290
> *That Monte is beautiful !
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## thatfirstclasslady (Feb 14, 2010)

see you in bout 2 weeks big homie at GD's picnic!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin: Gassin up for a Holiday Cruise


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''Little Bobby Stripes'' layin the pinstripes down on the ''MONTE'' :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

stripes looking right big homie!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 6 2010, 04:51 PM~18500255
> *stripes looking right big homie!
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## neverfinished (Dec 5, 2009)

Daaaaaahhhmmmmmmmm you scared me with the donk. Good one nice work on the final pics


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neverfinished_@Sep 7 2010, 06:17 PM~18509953
> *Daaaaaahhhmmmmmmmm you scared me with the donk. Good one nice work on the final pics
> *


 :roflmao: Thanks homie


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

monte is t0o0o0o clean bro!!! :worship:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Oct 18 2010, 10:53 PM~18848206
> *monte is t0o0o0o clean bro!!!  :worship:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

NEVER KNEW YOU HAD A BUILD TOPIC ON YOUR MONTE!!!


LOOKS EXTRA CLEAN!! :0 :worship:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 20 2010, 09:09 AM~18860027
> *NEVER KNEW YOU HAD A BUILD TOPIC ON YOUR MONTE!!!
> LOOKS EXTRA CLEAN!! :0  :worship:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Oct 17 2010, 09:23 PM~18837096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the wheels, they pull it all together :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 6 2010, 10:06 PM~19259215
> *Love the wheels, they pull it all together :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 6 2010, 11:06 PM~19259215
> *Love the wheels, they pull it all together :thumbsup:
> *


 x2 id even contiplate doing the grill center section :0


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 9 2010, 06:53 AM~19281669
> *x2 id even contiplate doing the grill center section :0
> *


 :0 I thought about it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Got my new HI-RISE Bumper Gaurds in TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:0 ''I got my new lake pipes in Today from SPEEDWAY'' :biggrin: 













































Getting The caps Striped by ''Lil Bobby Stripes'' KC :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

WHAT DO I GOT THAT YOU WILL TRADE FOR? THIS IS EXACTLY HOW A FIRST GEN SHOULD LOOK......NEED A TAHOE?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ALL CUSTOM 2 DOOR 2 WHEEL DRIVE 99. 
LETS TRADE


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 22 2011, 11:57 AM~19667151
> *ALL CUSTOM 2 DOOR 2 WHEEL DRIVE 99.
> LETS TRADE
> 
> ...


No,but it looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

JUST PUT THE NEW LAKE PIPES ON :0  :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Dayum those pipse make that shit look mean as fuck. Nice touch pinstriping them. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Just got my caps back from the Chrome Shop :biggrin: I had them refurbished.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## deeppockets (Mar 31, 2010)

keep up the good work. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deeppockets_@Feb 6 2011, 06:25 PM~19803767
> *keep up the good work. :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks cordell :biggrin: Call me Bro


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

looking real good brock.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Feb 7 2011, 08:50 PM~19813798
> *looking real good brock.
> *


Thanx homie.yaw comin 2 world of wheels this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 8 2011, 07:56 AM~19816600
> *Thanx homie.yaw comin 2 world of wheels this weekend? :dunno:
> *


we arent going to be able to make it down like we thought. things kinda hectic with work and all. got to get down there soon as the weather gets nice for something tho! what would be the next good time to come down you think?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Feb 8 2011, 05:43 PM~19820918
> *we arent going to be able to make it down like we thought. things kinda hectic with work and all. got to get down there soon as the weather gets nice for something tho! what would be the next good time to come down you think?
> *


here are some events that are going on here....I'll update you on more shows :biggrin: 
World of wheels 
Bartle Hall
301 W. 13th Street
Kansas City, MO 64105
feb 11-13,2011
(248) 373-1700 

Real Riders cc Picnic 
May 14,2011 
LONGVIEW LAKE SHELTER HOUSE #13 11am-5pm
913-489-1580
((PRESIDENT)) B.I.G. BROCK

Stilettos ON Pedals Benefit Dance 
May 14, 9pm-2:30 am @ 
Madrigall 1627 Oak St · Kansas City

((PRESIDENT)) DEANNA MUNOZ



DOWN IV LIFE CC 
MAY 29,2011
LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED  
((DAN))

KC GENTE MAGAZINE CAR SHOW
JULY 2,2011
BEST WESTERN HOTEL
501 Southwest Blvd, Kansas City, KS 
((VELIA))

KC GENTE MAGAZINE
''CINCO DEMAYO PARADE''
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((VELIA))


KC ESTILO CC JULY 17TH LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED  

((PRESIDENT)) JOSE ((VP)) JUAN

REALISTIC IMPRESSIONS CC
OCTOBER
LOCATION,TO BE ANNOUNCED  
((PRESIDENT)) JOSH FLOREZ

STILETTOS ON PEDALS
CAR SHOW BENIFITING BREAST CANCER AWARENESS
OCTOBER 2011
DATE AND LOCATION TO BE DETERMINED :biggrin: 

((PRESIDENT)) DEANNA MUNOZ




CRAZY HOUSE ENT.
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((RUDY PEREZ))

KC CLASSICS DREAMS CC
AUGUST
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) JESEE

WILD WEST SHOW DOWN
AUGUST
12TH UNION ST KCMO
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((ZACH LOVELY))

GHETTO DREAMS CC
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) BILLY ((CUTMAN))

1 OF A KIND PAINT AND BODY
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((ARRON))

DEEP POCKETS CC
TO B E ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) BIG JOE

SOUTHSIDE CC
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) LITTLE CHRIS

ROLLERS ONLY
((PRESIDENT)) CHAD
LOWRIDER TOUR 
SEP 4,2011
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 8 2011, 06:48 PM~19820953
> *here are some events that are going on here....I'll update you on more shows :biggrin:
> World of wheels
> Bartle Hall
> ...


sounds like a busy summer down there! ill for sure make it down for some. just got to work around the baby on the way!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Feb 8 2011, 08:56 PM~19822638
> *sounds like a busy summer down there! ill for sure make it down for some. just got to work around the baby on the way!
> *


 :0 Congrats Big Poppa :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 9 2011, 06:38 AM~19825365
> *:0 Congrats Big Poppa :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie. just when i thought the interior was finally done i have to make a matching baby seat. lol


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn homey shit looks real nice now!
That top is off the hook with the flakes.
Nice work Brock :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Feb 9 2011, 05:44 PM~19830090
> *Damn homey shit looks real nice now!
> That top is off the hook with the flakes.
> Nice work Brock  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''I JUST PUT H.I.D HEADLIGHTS IN'' :cheesy:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Mar 15 2011, 07:58 PM~20100877
> *''I JUST PUT H.I.D HEADLIGHTS IN'' :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Daaaaaaayum dat mutherfucca is clean mayne


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

SAW IT LAST WEEKEND, ITS SOOOOOO DAMN NICE.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> SAW IT LAST WEEKEND, ITS SOOOOOO DAMN NICE.


thanx homie...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''from the beginning''







''till now''


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

Clean ride USO!!! I put a regal rear end on mine to clear the skirts........


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

UCE*EP said:


> Clean ride USO!!! I put a regal rear end on mine to clear the skirts........


Wow!!!! did you have to change your trailing arms as well? Thanks for the info...


----------

